# Distended belly



## AUGmum

So my olivia has being doing well but i keep getting worried about her distended belly. I know its common for preemies to have big tummies especially given how premature she is but seeing her tummy yesterday had me freaked out i burst into tears. For some reason though the doctors aren't that concerned cuz no large aspirates are coming back, she is opening her bowels 2-3 times a day which looks normal, she doesn't look tired or sick. We asked for a scan to be done yday and it turns out its a lot of air but i cant help but worry. She is 30 weeks gestational age and weighs 770g and so Dr's dont want to stop her feeds as her weight gain is slow. She is on 160mls per day and having 5mls every hour. We cant seem to go past 160mls as she's been on that volume of milk for a while. Tried going up to 180ml but she vomitted and was reduced back to 160ml which seems to be comfortable with. Cant stop worrying about the size of her belly. Dont u guys think its reasonable to stop feeds as i am going to try and suggest that to her doctors when i visit tommorrow pls advice and especially from anyone who has experienced this or sthg similar. Also her size worries me a lot. Its so hard :(
Dont read and run.


----------



## 25weeker

My lo's tummy was always big. She actually grew into her tummy :rofl:

I think when they are so small their tummy's tend to look huge. Holly's main problem was loads of air from cpap. If you are concerned then hassle the doctors until they give you reassurance.


----------



## Dasy25

Our experience was similar to 25weeker. Ella's extended tummy was with cpap but then we later had a scare with NEC. I agree though that you should keep at the doctors for explanations and hopefully they can ease your concerns. x


----------



## sherryberry79

https://i807.photobucket.com/albums/yy357/sherryberry1979/Picture213.jpg


https://i807.photobucket.com/albums/yy357/sherryberry1979/Picture460.jpg


Millie had a distended tummy for ages, I used to look at it and think "that can't be right" for ages the doctors said it was nothing to worry about. Eventually, because she had it for so long, I think even they started to get a little concerned, they did scans, tests etc, and they were right......it was noting to worry about. On one of the scans they could actually see the air pockets that were trapped in her bowel, causing the distention. They investigated the possibility that there could be a twist or narrowing of her gut, but it was not the case. They said it would go down eventually, as someone else said, she grew into her belly!

Obviously the first pic was taken in NICU, but the second was at home after discharge by that point it was much improved but still distended, it certainly did not go down over night......it was a slow process. I used to think she just needed an almighty trump and her tummy would be much smaller!!

I would definately keep flagging it up to the doctors, once thay have tested and can officially discount certain causes your mind will be put at ease, I am sure it will start to deflate soon though :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamhs was the same and still is allthough she is growing into it and she wasent even small.


----------



## AUGmum

Thank you ladies. My mind always seem to be more at rest after getting answers and advice from u. Much appreciated.
@ sherryberry97, Thanks for putting up the pics. Its reassuring that your lil one didnt have NEC and that the belly does go down after a while.


----------



## sherryberry79

That's what we're here for :flower:


----------



## Srrme

I have no advice, but I didn't want to read and run. :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats on your brave little fighter Olivia. My son a 25 weeker ha the same tummmy issues, because he was on cpac they actually call it cpac belly so its normal for ventilated babies. In regards to the weight gain premies are notorious for slow weight gain, when we where in NICU my son's gain was very slow once he was up to full feeds he was put on fortifiers that helped @ first then they stopped so they put him on mct oil and fortifiers that worked well. 

But once he started to bf he gained the most weight cause he ate as much as he liked. Now my son is 10 months actual and 7 months adjusted and he weights 19 pounds, so hang in their the weight will come.


----------

